# Pathology Report



## rachelwilber (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have a quick question for those that have had surgery. How did the doctor contact you about your pathology report?

Phone call? Post Op appt? Did you request a copy? If you did, did the surgeon give it to you right away?

Thanks!


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I got my info a week later from my follow up appointment. I didn't ask for a copy. Wish I would have though. All was good. If your follow up appointment isn't too far from your surg you will probably get it then.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My report was handed to me with a discussion at my post-op appointment, which was a week and a half after my surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine was given to me at my post-op appointment, eleven days out.

If I didn't know I had cancer, he would have called long before my post-op.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine was supposed to be discussed at my follow up appointment, 2 weeks after surgery. As it turned out, it wasn't available then so I heard the news on the phone the following day.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Mine turned out to be cancer free, so my surgeon told me the results over the phone. If it had been cancer, he would have made me come in for a visit.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

My surgeon told me that if it had been possible to tell me right after surgery he would have. Unfortunately, my surgery took three hours longer then anticipated and he had to go right back into surgery and it did take a little bit for me to wake up.

He called me on Monday morning (I had surgery Friday afternoon) and told me, not wanting to make me wait for my appointment later on in the week and also to not leave me wondering where most of my thyroid went (it was a parathyroid surgery to begin with). Even with the good news that it looked like they had gotten at least all of it, it was still a hard phone call but he was very kind and I honestly appreciate being told right away instead of being made to wait for a face to face wondering what had happened.

The worse part was knowing that something had happened and all the nurses in recovery refusing to tell me anything. I know cancer isn't a good word but geez, that's almost like psychological torture.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

After surgery, he said he only took the lymph nodes that were stuck to my thyroid and that the other didn't look cancerous. I was still in the hospital a week out, so when he came to check on me he told me it was cancer, since that was my "post op" appointment. I also got to talk about it with my endocrinologist that day. When I went to get labs a few days later I just walked into my surgeon's office and asked for a printout of the path report, which they gave me.


----------

